# Abstrakte Klassen und Objekte von andere public Klassen



## Sirakov (5. Juli 2006)

Ich habe eine abstrakte Klasse (AbstractUser) in der ich einen Objekt von Typ "TestUser" (TestUser ist eigene Klasse) erzeuge. Dann kriege ich aber die Fehlermeldung:

java.lang.IllegalAccessError: tried to access method TestUser.<init>()V from class AbstractUser

Hat jmd ne Idee, wie ich das Problem lösen kann?


----------



## kroesi (5. Juli 2006)

HI !

Von einer abstrakten kannst du keine Objekte ableiten ! Entweder machst du eine Klass "User", welche von AbstractUser erbt, oder du machst die Klasse nicht Abstrakt !


Wenn du fragen hast, frag ruhig !

Gruss,
Krösi


----------



## schnuffie (5. Juli 2006)

```
public abstract class AbstractUser {
 
public abstract String towas();
 
public void xyz() {
  TestUser tu = new TestUser();
  tu.setIrgendwas(this.towas());
  // ...
}
 
}
```
 

```
public class User extends AbstractUser {
  public String tuwas() {
    return "hallo";
  }
}
```
 

Sowas geht...


----------

